# Age on Lightweight Schwinn New World



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 18, 2010)

So got this today, paid $150, so not a steal but its a decent deal with the New Departure DD I found some info saying 40's but it has the locking fork, no kickstand and bolt on chain guard.
serial is G76681


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 18, 2010)

The key is bent and seems to be stuck in the fork, I can turn it almost the full 180 in the locked position but it wont come out. Anyone straightened these successfully? I was thinking of annealing it with a torch and then bending it flat in a small vice.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, that thing has stainless tubeing? Thats cool. If you are carefull with that key your method should work. If you get it out you should be able to have a lock smith cut you a new one if you give the number off the lock or key. It wont be original but you can use it without breaking the original one.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 19, 2010)

You should be able to look your serial # up on line or post it here and myself or someone will reply with a manufacturer date.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, yeah the serial number said 1952 but I looked earlier than that I wasn't sure if the G letter might refer to the prewar serial number codes which have been lost.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, it might take a bit of work but the last  one of these I had was a 42. If you can remove the crank there should be a date stamped on the center, alot of the prewar bikes had this. As long as the crank has not been replaced thats your best bet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a New World thread with a lot of nice bikes and information:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?4216-1940-schwinn-new-world&highlight=1941
Grease that bike and take it for a ride- they are very comfortable and fun to ride, and the 2 speed is a nifty gadget!  Have fun with it.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 27, 2010)

So the rims on this bike are pretty pitted (they are marked Schwinn Superior) and the tires are holding together, but are hard and pretty cracked. I do not have the money to rechrome the rims so what do you guys think about painting them black with gold pinstripes like the frame and pairing them with a pair of cream colored Schwalbe Delta cruisers.
The plan it to totally clean the bike and ride it, but will probably sell it in the future, how would this choice impact value?
ps anyone have one of these front fenders, this one is cracked by the tab and is dented.




Heres it is somewhat cleaned up.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of the New World that had a crank stamped 42. This bike was missing the h-bars, fenders and chainguard so I put some old drop bars on it and recovered the Troxel saddle.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet, thats probably the direction I would have gone if the fenders were trashed, any tricks for cleaning up decals? Mine are kind of dried out looking.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 28, 2010)

Colson Twinbars, New World, Two Speed  - definately has an official sound to it 

Kidding aside, I think that is a pretty good ride for the money. Plus it looks super fun!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't know to many tricks for bringing decals back but one of the best cleaner/polishes for cleaning bikes is good old lemon pledge or equal. Lemon pledge is amazeing it cleans and shines and is very mild and no destructive. I had a red phantom that I had out in the front yard under a maple tree after about a hour it had little specs of fresh pitch all over it. Dont know if you have ever tried cleaning pitch off anything before, it sucks. WD 40 works ok but can damage old decals and after useing WD you still have to polish everything. Anyways Lemon Pledge works like magic and is very gentle on all surfaces. Hope this helps?


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 28, 2010)

Lemon pledge? I'll have to try that! That's a new one for me.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 28, 2010)

What did you use for replacement tires? Are they 599mm ISO? 
I was referred to a product called Rejex today, has anyone tried it? 
http://www.rejex.com/
I was asking about rust converters and he said this stuff might work well for protecting already rusted parts.


----------

